# Benefits Situation



## HenryMarbella (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello,

I have read up on this forum and understand that you cant transfer UK benefits over (Tax credits, child benefit etc) - totally get that.

Is there any equivilant? I have applied for some jobs in Marbella and if I get accepted I would like to bring my partner and son over (1 years old). Would I get spanish child benefit? Spanish tax credits if they exist?

Would be great if anyone has been in this situation. 

Also, if anyone has any contact numbers for benefit offices in spain that would be great!

Thank you

Henry


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

HenryMarbella said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have read up on this forum and understand that you cant transfer UK benefits over (Tax credits, child benefit etc) - totally get that.
> 
> ...




Hi, there are literally no benefits like we had (have) in UK. There is no child allowance, no tax credits etc. 

If you were to assume that what you earn is what you have to live on, then you won't be far wrong.


Make sure that any job offer is a contracted one. In that way, you, your children (and husband if you're married) will all be covered for health care via the SS payments.


----------



## HenryMarbella (Mar 3, 2015)

Ah great thank you for your help.

I read a few people have had child benefit, anything for 20E to 100E a month.


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

HenryMarbella said:


> Ah great thank you for your help.
> 
> I read a few people have had child benefit, anything for 20E to 100E a month.


Spain does not have a cradle to grave welfare system like in the UK, you will get nothing in Spain. As stated what you earn is what you have, don't expect to come to Spain and get any support whatsoever. Some people manage to get some UK child benefit whilst there are in Spain but I understand this is illegal and if found out there will be prosecution. There are some legal exceptions but these are rare. If you move to Spain you will have to register in Spain and the UK authorities will be informed of your move.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There ARE benefits in Spain but they are contribution-based, i.e. you have to have have worked here (legally) and paid social security contributions. There are also discretionary benefits paid by local government to families with no other income. You have to apply for these and be means-tested, they don't come as a right.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

The only "benefit" or "credit" we've ever received is €100/month towards nursery school fees. But that is at the discretion of the regional government, and is by no means guaranteed. If you have three or more children then the family counts as a "familia numerosa" and may receive certain additional benefits such as tax breaks and discounts. Again this is at the discretion of the regional government.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

HenryMarbella said:


> Also, if anyone has any contact numbers for benefit offices in spain that would be great!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Henry


They are called INSS (Instituto Nacional de Seguridad Social) and there is an office in every major town. Google INSS Marbella to find the number. However, if and when you get a job your employer will help you get a social security number from them. As described above, at this stage you would be paying money in rather than taking it out!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

All you want to know about social security in Spain including healthcare, family benefits, pension and unemployment. Basically it's what has been said, although there are cases where benefits are paid, for example there may possibly some kind of family benefit if the child has a disability of 65% or more
http://ec.europa.eu/employment_soci...U/Your social security rights in Spain_en.pdf

As Alcalaina says the govenment offices that deal with this are the INSS, but you would need to speak Spanish to communicate with them


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Also, there is very clear info on this website which along with the FAQ stickie on this forum will give you looaaaaaddddddddddssss of info https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

Its not easy, but i received 400/month for being under 21 and living on my own.Had to have been a resident for 10 years though to get it and paid into the system also.

All the best,

Kurt


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

kurt85 said:


> Its not easy, but i received 400/month for being under 21 and living on my own.Had to have been a resident for 10 years though to get it and paid into the system also.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Kurt


I am Suprised I thought you were older due to many posts about offshore accounts and pension plans. I would advise caution re. de Vere who you have mentioned half a dozen times or any other financial advisor


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

Isobella said:


> I am Suprised I thought you were older due to many posts about offshore accounts and pension plans. I would advise caution re. de Vere who you have mentioned half a dozen times or any other financial advisor


Hahaha, you should know Isobella, age doesnt = wisdom!!

Oh I know, ive been on the forum a couple of years now, its just frustrating sometimes if you can help someone with what they are asking for and to be honest every person I speak to on a daily basis , has a different opinion on IFAS 

All the best,

Kurt


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

De Vere! Oh no no no no no.



Isobella said:


> I am Suprised I thought you were older due to many posts about offshore accounts and pension plans. I would advise caution re. de Vere who you have mentioned half a dozen times or any other financial advisor


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

HenryMarbella said:


> Ah great thank you for your help.
> 
> I read a few people have had child benefit, anything for 20E to 100E a month.


there's no child benefit as such, inasmuch as there isn't a payment - but I get tax relief for my kids because I work

large families & some others such as one parent families/orphans can get help towards school meals & school books, that kind of thing - but not in all areas & last I heard they were a couple of years behind with payments in my area


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kurt85 said:


> Its not easy, but i received 400/month for being under 21 and living on my own.Had to have been a resident for 10 years though to get it and paid into the system also.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Kurt


Under 21 and having paid into the system - with unemployment at 52% in that age bracket I can't see many people being able to get this 'benefit'.


----------



## jamesmpollard (Mar 3, 2015)

In some circumstances you can claim out there but not I/S. Spain does have a form of benefit system but not the same as in the UK. Ill send a link when I'm home. On the mobile right now.


----------



## jamesmpollard (Mar 3, 2015)

gov.uk/living-in-spain


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

HenryMarbella said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have read up on this forum and understand that you cant transfer UK benefits over (Tax credits, child benefit etc) - totally get that.
> 
> ...



As you say partner, I'm guessing you're not married?

If that's the case then your partner will have to apply for residence in their own right, proving they have sufficent income and healthcare provision. They won't automatically qualify for state healthcare, etc off the back of your contributions.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Not only are there no available benefits to you at this stage, but you also need to have contracted employment to receive healthcare cover

Jo xxx


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

some benefits are transferable but not all. Disability benefits can be paid while you live in spain but only if you have been claiming for 6 months prior to your move. contribution based Jobseekers can be paid for three months if you are looking for work and have been unemployed for a while in the UK (but you need to sign on with a spanish jobcentre), child tax, child benefit and working tax can be paid in some circumstances, for example; if you are a crown servant posted overseas or if you are a cross border worker and are paying into the uk system. UK pensions can also be paid while you are abroad. Other than these I don't think anything else can be paid while you are in spain.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Rather surprisingly it seems that I qualify for child benefit from UK when I reach the age of 65, assuming I have a child under 16 years of age which I do. Of course, this may change such as the winter fuel allowance which I did qualify for but was told, incorrectly, that I couldn't get it as I had never received it in UK. Always worth keeping up on these things...


----------

